# February 28 in Church History



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 27, 2005)

On February 28, 

* 1066 -- Westminster Abbey first opened its doors;

* 1528 -- Patrick Hamilton became the first Protestant to be martyred in Scotland;

* 1551 -- Martin Bucer, German Reformer, died;

* 1638 -- The Scottish National Covenant was signed at the Greyfriars Church in Edinburgh;

* 1638 -- The castle of Hara, on the Japanese island of Amakusa, held by 30,000 Christian troops under Masada Shiro, was captured. The defenders set fire to the castle, and all perished in the flames or by the sword. From then until 1873 (235 years later), Christianity was banned in Japan under penalty of death; 

* 1807 -- Robert Morrison sailed from Britain to become the first Protestant missionary to China. By the time he died 27 years later, he had baptized only 10 Chinese, but his pioneering work (including a six-volume dictionary and a translation of the Bible) helped missionaries who came after him;

* 1944 -- Nazi soldiers arrest Dutch Christian Corrie ten Boom and her family for harboring Jews. The Jews hiding in her house escaped. Corrie was the only member of her family who survived internment in concentration camps.

[Edited on 2-28-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## matthew11v25 (Feb 28, 2005)

John Knox was also born Feb 28, 1513.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matthew11v25_
> John Knox was also born Feb 28, 1513.



Can you provide a citation to document this? My understanding has been that the precise date of his birth (even the year) is debatable. I would be interested to learn if his birth date has been confirmed.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by matthew11v25_
> ...



Yes. Christian History Institute , although I should add I am unsure if this is proven. You are right it is debatable (I was unclear in my post). I believe 1513, 1514, 1505 are the most debated years for his birth. But 1513 seems to be the most common view from what I have read.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 28, 2005)

Interesting. I think the Christian History Institute is mistaken on this point, from what I can tell. I have noticed other inaccuracies in their reports before. Elsewhere, for example, they claim that John Knox was born somewhere between 1505 and 1513: http://chi.gospelcom.net/GLIMPSEF/Glimpses/glmps149.shtml

[Edited on 2-28-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Peter (Feb 28, 2005)

"* 1638 -- The castle of Hara, on the Japanese island of Amakusa, held by 30,000 Christian troops under Masada Shiro, was captured. The defenders set fire to the castle, and all perished in the flames or by the sword. From then until 1873 (235 years later), Christianity was banned in Japan under penalty of death; "

Were they Romanists? My understanding was that the Jesuits were the only Christians to make inroads in Japan. The Dutch traders didn't do very much evangelism unfortunately.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peter_
> "* 1638 -- The castle of Hara, on the Japanese island of Amakusa, held by 30,000 Christian troops under Masada Shiro, was captured. The defenders set fire to the castle, and all perished in the flames or by the sword. From then until 1873 (235 years later), Christianity was banned in Japan under penalty of death; "
> 
> Were they Romanists? My understanding was that the Jesuits were the only Christians to make inroads in Japan. The Dutch traders didn't do very much evangelism unfortunately.



You're right. I use the term Christian loosely. I think many of the Christians involved in the Shimabara Rebellion were of Jesuit persuasion. However, a Dutch warship was involved in the Hara Castle siege battle.


----------



## Peter (Feb 28, 2005)

Was the Dutch warship lifting the siege or assisting it? :bigsmile:


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peter_
> Was the Dutch warship lifting the siege or assisting it? :bigsmile:



Actually, I think they were assisting!


----------



## Peter (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey can't blame' em. Jesuits are stinkers!


----------

